# August 11th-Charlie Chat



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to Dish Network, the next Charlie Chat will be on August 11th at 9 PM ET/6 PM PT. The number to call is 1-888-621-2078, and you can e-mail the Charlie Chat.

(insert cliffhanger music)
* Will they talk about the DVR fees?
* Will they talk about SuperDish?
* Will they take any calls?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm going to call him bad names and curse at him.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

I would absolutely love to get through... I would ask for Exact dates for 921 availability. Although I doubt a solid answer would be forthcoming.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

I'd like to see the 111 and the 311.


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd like to ask him if he's willing to drop receiver prices down to D* levels since he's already upped his DVR fees to D* levels.


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd also ask him how a customer who wants international channels as well as HD channels (aka, both the 105 and 121) is supposed to receive those channels? Are we supposed to pay twice for two superdishes?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Are they going to include Dish 500's in all the systems when the SuperDish is what will be needed to bring in the new set of locals they are going to bring out or are we expected to buy only the receivers and the SuperDish seperately?


----------



## fv3 (Aug 20, 2002)

rowdymon said:


> I'd also ask him how a customer who wants international channels as well as HD channels (aka, both the 105 and 121) is supposed to receive those channels? Are we supposed to pay twice for two superdishes?


You will need 1 Superdish and one single satellite dish. If you also need (or want) either 61.5 or 148 (or both), you would need additional single sat. dishes. The difference will be that 105 and 121 will use a Ku-FSS band LNBF, while 61.5 and 148 will use a Ku-DBS LNBF.

At last, an excuse to have 6 DBS dishes! 

_deleted original reference to 18" dishes. I was reminded by rowdymon that 105 satellite is lower-powered. _


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

fv3 said:


> You will need 1 Superdish and one 18" single satellite dish. If you also need (or want) either 61.5 or 148 (or both), you would need additional 18" dishes. The difference will be that 105 and 121 will use a Ku-FSS band LNBF, while 61.5 and 148 will use a Ku-DBS LNBF.
> 
> At last, an excuse to have 6 DBS dishes!


It's not possible to use an 18" dish to receive either 105 or 121 since they are apparently using KU-FSS and are at very low power.


----------



## fv3 (Aug 20, 2002)

rowdymon said:


> It's not possible to use an 18" dish to receive either 105 or 121 since they are apparently using KU-FSS and are at very low power.


Oops, you're right! It would have to be bigger. Thanks for pointing that out!

Further details:
AMC-2 has 60 watt Ku transponders.

E*9 has 110 watt Ku transponders, almost the equal of E*7's and E*8's at 120 watts (or doubled up to provide 240 watts.)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I dont think a single dish at 105 or 121 would be any smaller than the dish that would be used at 105, 110, 119 -or- 110, 119, 121 for the SuperDish.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, Spike TV also launches that day, so I will probably check it out instead.


----------



## UnnDunn (Oct 27, 2002)

music_beans said:


> Well, Spike TV also launches that day, so I will probably check it out instead.


 SpikeTV already launched. It's just called The First Network For Men.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Will there be an announcement of the HD Super Pak?


----------



## Zach2 (May 18, 2003)

My guess is Dish Network will announce that they have decided to get out of HDTV or at least what little they have and concentrate 100% on international programming.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, depending on the answers that Charlie gives _or lack thereof_ will determine what I do next.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Zach said:


> My guess is Dish Network will announce that they have decided to get out of HDTV or at least what little they have and concentrate 100% on international programming.


Well, in that case I ve got 2 words for ya - More Russian!!!!!! :hurah:


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

Dish watches this board, correct? I would guess that they understand with the outrage that has been posted here about the fees, and the questions about the equipment that we'll see some information that we are interested in.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You know, some say that we are just a very small portion of the subscriber base at Dish Network and DirecTv but we represent the whole subscriber base in a way. Its just like when you take polls they dont ask everyone, just a certain amount of the population just to get an idea of what users opinions are. They should be able to get a pretty darn good idea about how the rest of their subscribers would feel about these things by coming on here and reading. Isn't that why Dish, Direct, Microsoft, and the other companies are coming on here to read our opinions? Its because they do count and they are interested in what we are saying. If they were not interested they would not come on here and view our opinions. We help them out in those ways. Sometimes we catch things and come up with ideas that they overlooked and never thought of before. Perhaps there were a few things they overlooked when coming up with these fees and per receiver as well. There has to be a balance in paying for the fees and what you get for it somewhere.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's what I would like to see and hear from the head haunch himself, in my own little fantasy. You know how when some one asks about a sports subscription package, especially NFL ST, he always says if that's what your really want the get DirecTV. I'd like it if some one called in on the reliability and features of a DishDVR and contested the charge and Charlie would say something to the effect, 'If you _really_ want a reliable, feature rich PVR, with a service charge of $5, DirecTV's DVR is the way to go'.  This maybe one of the last Charlie Chats I eve see.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's almost "deer in the headllights" time. Clean your guns, boys. it's a-huntin' season agin!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just for once I'd like to hear Charlie tell us what caused all us folks with Dish 6000 receivers to have to put up with the 'jerky' video problem for over 5 days? I'd also like Charlie to tell us what Dish is going to be doing to prevent something like that happening in the future. If Charlie want's me to pay for a SuperDish upgrade and a DVR fee for a 921 (if there is actually such a STB) then I want a provider that shows they are taking steps to become a reliable provider. If I wanted garbage like that I would have stayed with cable.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Here's what I would like to see and hear from the head haunch himself, in my own little fantasy. You know how when some one asks about a sports subscription package, especially NFL ST, he always says if that's what your really want the get DirecTV. I'd like it if some one called in on the reliability and features of a DishDVR and contested the charge and Charlie would say something to the effect, 'If you _really_ want a reliable, feature rich PVR, with a service charge of $5, DirecTV's DVR is the way to go'.  This maybe one of the last Charlie Chats I eve see.


One of last Chats??? 

Unless you ll sell your receiver maybe, cuz isn't ch 101 a FREE channel that one can get even if one doesn't subscribe...
Somehow i thought it was FREE...
In that case - you can still watch some of 'em future chats, regardless 
Unless you are planning to take down 119 bird also :grin:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'd have no room for another receiver in my entertainment center with out some serious reconfigurations, but even if I do give E* da boot the dishes will stay up in case we come back for some reason. Orginally, I was thinking if everything pans out like I want it to I'd keep E* just for the supers and the $5 no package fee, I'll see


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Charlie:


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

E* is well aware that old sub's are now ticked. They are hoping that upcoming promo's will replace whiner's with long term sub's that don't know how it was. Reality will deliver a harsh blow. -opinion-. Word of mouth is stronger than any promo or didn't they learn that after "I Like 9", and appears, Dish 50 w/locals (shell game).


----------



## johnsmith22 (Jul 12, 2002)

I would like to know E*'s views on service to Puerto Rico and the VI:

1. Can we expect to see the locals on the spotbeam?
2. Could all Latino programming and the Golf channel be put on higher received level transponders on 110 to make it easier for us to get the services with smaller dishes?
3. Could the EEPG be moved off transponder 29, one of the weakest transponders and moved to a transponder with a higher received level?


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

This Charlie Chat conflicts with my Phila. Eagles pre-season game, at New Orleans. After the last three months of non announcements, I'll stick with the football game. It would be nice to see it on ESPN-HD; but of course Charlie is still dragging his feet. Could we actually get an announcement, that we will be able to get ESPN-HD in the "future"? Like before the NFL season is over?

I'll be here right after the game, to see the great summary, that I know you will all provide, of what was said.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Plus, you can catch the re-run.


----------



## Zach2 (May 18, 2003)

clapple said:


> This Charlie Chat conflicts with my Phila. Eagles pre-season game, at New Orleans. After the last three months of non announcements, I'll stick with the football game. It would be nice to see it on ESPN-HD; but of course Charlie is still dragging his feet. Could we actually get an announcement, that we will be able to get ESPN-HD in the "future"? Like before the NFL season is over?
> 
> I'll be here right after the game, to see the great summary, that I know you will all provide, of what was said.


I'm w/ you. I would love ESPN HD and ABC HD before football season but I think DishNetwork doesn't like american sports too much or HD for that matter, but hey they did add some Korean channels for us, isn't that exciting!

P.s. GO BIRDS!!


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

The thing that bothers me is that it appears Charlie & Co do not have a well-thought out plan - we hear bits and pieces that trickle out and sometime conflict with previous information. This tells me that they lack confidence in what they want for the future. This behavior is typical after a setback (collapse of the merger). 

They need to get their act together - have a vision that encourages new subscribers and supports current ones. Competition is stiff now. Unfortunately, it seems that they are courting new subscribers at the expense of current ones. 

They do so at great peril.


----------



## JStanton (Dec 5, 2002)

What do we want? ESPN-HD! When do we want it? Now!

(repeat)


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

I will not be watching the chat. The Saints are playing the Eagles. I'll be watching the game on ESPN-HD, oh wait, I forgot I have Dish and cannot get ESPN-HD. Maybe I'll watch it on my locals, oh wait, I forgot I have Dish and they do not carry New Orleans locals. Thank goodness it is an ESPN game. Maybe I'll just switch to Direct. Come on Charlie give us some news about ESPN-HD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

why doesn't someone call in with a softball question that will get them on the air and then ask a real question about HD and the 921 to put the guys on the spot?

Just a thought. Maybe put up a real good prize if they mention DBSTALK also.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

jbuell1 said:


> why doesn't someone call in with a softball question that will get them on the air and then ask a real question about HD and the 921 to put the guys on the spot?
> 
> Just a thought. Maybe put up a real good prize if they mention DBSTALK also.


good idea. i'd love to be the one to ask the question. But I think even if we did do that, we would still get political non-answer. I think a better question would be to Charlie... What is your vision for the company now that the DirecTV has failed.

In another thread it was commented that their is no focus for Dish right now and after some consideration, i think that is a spot on observation. Something needs to put a fire under Charlie's butt. I just wish it was HDTV...


----------



## NEBUGEATER (May 19, 2003)

I hear what you are saying but I think the reality is that there is a large % of Dish customers that still do not even know anything about the fee that will be comming for all PVR / DVR new service with new equipment. I have asked some other Dish users that I know what they thought of it over the weekend and they had no opinion because they knew nothing about it. For the casual customer it will be business as usual and they will base their decision on the current options when they go to buy. Now don't get me wrong, I do not like it, but I think Dish is betting on the fact that most users will not even know there was no fee PVR / DVR at one time when they go to buy, say a year from now. What % of the custumers go to someplace like this to get info? I bet it is a small %. You know that in the not to distant future there will be no mention of no fees on the DISH web site.



Jacob S said:


> You know, some say that we are just a very small portion of the subscriber base at Dish Network and DirecTv but we represent the whole subscriber base in a way. Its just like when you take polls they dont ask everyone, just a certain amount of the population just to get an idea of what users opinions are. They should be able to get a pretty darn good idea about how the rest of their subscribers would feel about these things by coming on here and reading. Isn't that why Dish, Direct, Microsoft, and the other companies are coming on here to read our opinions? Its because they do count and they are interested in what we are saying. If they were not interested they would not come on here and view our opinions. We help them out in those ways. Sometimes we catch things and come up with ideas that they overlooked and never thought of before. Perhaps there were a few things they overlooked when coming up with these fees and per receiver as well. There has to be a balance in paying for the fees and what you get for it somewhere.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

No focus for Dish right now? It seems to me like they have several things they are focusing on. New HD, new locals, SuperDish, smart card swap, new receivers, future broadband by satellite, internationals, among other things I cannot think of right now.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

JStanton said:


> What do we want? ESPN-HD! When do we want it? Now!
> 
> (repeat)


No we don't!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> No focus for Dish right now? It seems to me like they have several things they are focusing on. New HD, new locals, SuperDish, smart card swap, new receivers, future broadband by satellite, internationals, among other things I cannot think of right now.


That's focus, seems more like a shotgun to me.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How does it seem like a shotgun? What would you think Dish would have to be doing to have a focus? Isn't it better to focus on several things rather than one?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> How does it seem like a shotgun? What would you think Dish would have to be doing to have a focus? Isn't it better to focus on several things rather than one?


Only if they have the resources to actually work on all these tasks at one time and not have any of them suffer. From the end customer point of view all we've heard lately is all the things that Dish will be coming out with, but we don't see them. It's been over a year since Dish has added a full time HD channel (if they're the HD leader where's ESPN-HD, HDNet(s) or even Bravo???). The only really new receiver in the past year is the 721 and that's not living up to all the promises made for it (OpenTV and internet). Do you even want to ask where a new HD receiver is? DirecTV is starting to roll out their 3 generation HD box and we're still on the 6000.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

RAD said:


> Only if they have the resources to actually work on all these tasks at one time and not have any of them suffer. From the end customer point of view all we've heard lately is all the things that Dish will be coming out with, but we don't see them. It's been over a year since Dish has added a full time HD channel (if they're the HD leader where's ESPN-HD, HDNet(s) or even Bravo???). The only really new receiver in the past year is the 721 and that's not living up to all the promises made for it (OpenTV and internet). Do you even want to ask where a new HD receiver is? DirecTV is starting to roll out their 3 generation HD box and we're still on the 6000.


6000 is E* 2nd generation HD box and new 811 coming this Fall is 3rd generation. Yes their has ben a drought this year, however I think we will see several new products, packages and channel additions this fall.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris Freeland said:


> 6000 is E* 2nd generation HD box and new 811 coming this Fall is 3rd generation. Yes their has ben a drought this year, however I think we will see several new products, packages and channel additions this fall.


Sorry, I don't count the 5000 with the add on module a HD receiver. And how much money do you want to bet on the 811 being released this fall. Sorry but I've lost all confidence in Dish to deliver anything that they've promosed (like OpenTV on the DIsh 6000's that even have the OpenTV logo on the back).


----------



## Deuce (Aug 5, 2003)

There are 8 total receivers set to release by the end of the year, so I think the "drought" will end before the end of the year. 

As far as someone earlier said that you can get 61.5 & 148 on the same receiver, you are wrong. You can never have both, regardless of whether or not you can actually bring in signal from both locations. You still can never have both satellite locations on one rcvr.

Also as far as 921 goes, there is not set date. In the electronics industry there rarely is ever a set date, and usually when there is...the item comes out much much later.


----------



## cbusbee (Apr 20, 2002)

I want to know what, when and how Dish is going to roll-out their HD Superpak. I want to know how much we will have to pay (again) to get all future HD programming. I want to know when ESPN-HD will be added. I don't want to wait until the end of the year (and season). I would like to know if the other networks are going to be added in HD. I want reasonable dates for when things are going to happen, not vaporware dates. I want to know if I made a good investment in switching from DTV to E because I thought they were the HD leaders.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Deuce said:


> There are 8 total receivers set to release by the end of the year, so I think the "drought" will end before the end of the year.


Do you have a firm date on when all these receivers will be released? The only thing that I've heard that might even be considered as firm is the 510, all the others, as far as I know, has no availability date assigned to them. Based on Dish's past track record I don't believe a thing they say until I can walk into a store and walk out with a box under my arm. Dish has lost all credability in my book.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

will their be a live online chat going on at the same time as the charlie chat? What time does it happen on the 11th? Only six days left: Woo Hoo!


----------



## fv3 (Aug 20, 2002)

Deuce said:


> As far as someone earlier said that you can get 61.5 & 148 on the same receiver, you are wrong. You can never have both, regardless of whether or not you can actually bring in signal from both locations. You still can never have both satellite locations on one rcvr.


Are you sure about that? I recall several people here stating they are doing just that.

Yes, there are "issues" with some channels having the same number, but those channels that are not duplicated are reported to work properly.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes we will be holding our world famous Charlie Chat... Chat while the chat airs on TV!

Last month for the tech chat we had over 100 people join us for the chat, this time we expect even more!

Last time we also used new software which worked VERY VERY well for us! We took the suggestions from our members on how to make it better and made those changes!

The chat will be held at this normal place http://chat.dbstalk.com and will start at 8:30pm Eastern Time.

I hope to see everyone there!


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

jbuell1 said:


> why doesn't someone call in with a softball question that will get them on the air and then ask a real question about HD and the 921 to put the guys on the spot?
> 
> Just a thought. Maybe put up a real good prize if they mention DBSTALK also.


How do I sign up for Credit Card Autopay?


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> 6000 is E* 2nd generation HD box and new 811 coming this Fall is 3rd generation. Yes their has ben a drought this year, however I think we will see several new products, packages and channel additions this fall.


This fall? With E*, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

All I can say is gice us some real HDTV/Superdish info. We have been waiting too long with "coming real soon now" Give us prices, dates and what the effect will be on existing equipment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

AWAX....thanks for the laugh.

Seriously, why is it hard for E* to produce a schedule of products that will put them back on level with D* as far as programming and receivers are concerned? This in no way will hurt them from an advance notice to their competitors yet will increase goodwill and retain their current customers....unless, the schedule is 2Q of '04 related.


----------



## dinkster (May 14, 2002)

I would think that most of the folks who watch ‘Charlie Chat’ are those who have a serious interest in Dish Network hardware and programming.

Therefore, my “dream” Charlie Chat script would be like this.

10 minutes – Locals, Internationals, CCAutoPay, Unfair taxes, etc.
10 minutes – New receiver overview and release schedule.
10 minutes – SuperDish and HD SuperPak with firm release schedule and pricing.
05 minutes – 921 Demonstration.
10 minutes – PVR Fee Structure and Tier Plan with Hardware costs.
15 minutes – Open the phone lines and take questions.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Remember everyone, when you try to call in........ Sound mildly mentally challenged, and have stupid softball questions that make you sound like a newbie...... Judging by the people who got through to the tech chat, this will be the ONLY way to get through to them.......


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Deuce said:


> As far as someone earlier said that you can get 61.5 & 148 on the same receiver, you are wrong. You can never have both, regardless of whether or not you can actually bring in signal from both locations. You still can never have both satellite locations on one rcvr.


Sure you can. I'm doing it right now & have been for quite a while. I can watch the Sky Angel channels, HDs & Intls @61.5 and see KCBS-HD @148. I got DHDT there, too, when it first started.

Do a search here and the tech forum to find out how it's possible.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I would like to echo what Scott said. Hope to see you all in the chat room. We have upgraded the software so it should work even better than last month. There are also personal settings that can be adjusted such as font sizes, colors and sounds. The room is also interfaced with our database so if you are registered here, you are registered there. 

Should be a great chat!


----------



## cbusbee (Apr 20, 2002)

"Do a search here and the tech forum to find out how it's possible."

Just tried a search and had no luck. How should I search the issue. I get 61.5 and WCBS out of NY but would also like to get the 148 feed of CBS to reduce chances of black-outs for the CBS NFL games in HD this season.

Thanks.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

What's the Charlie chat number and call in times for those of us who want to call in but aren't connected yet? (currently waiting for 921 and HDTV pack information before i sign up again)
If i get through I want to be the one to ask for a specific release date on the 921 and HD pack information, and I also want to ask exactly what point they are in development.. adding features, debugging, etc.. 

What would be really funny is if two or three of us got through with cheesy questions and then zinged Charlie with hard hitting 811, 921, and super dish questions. Charlie is a business man and the more he hears from customers about HD, the more his mind will be focused on it. If he is like any other manager I know and he gets barraged with HD questions I can absolutely guarantee you there will be a greater fire under some butts the next day.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> I would like to echo what Scott said. Hope to see you all in the chat room. We have upgraded the software so it should work even better than last month. There are also personal settings that can be adjusted such as font sizes, colors and sounds. The room is also interfaced with our database so if you are registered here, you are registered there.
> 
> Should be a great chat!


The only thing about being in DBSTalk's own Charlie Chat Chat is that when i tried to do both at the same time... i noticed that i can't watch the real chat as attentively as i usually watch it, if i do not go to Our chat chat :eek2:

That is why last couple of times - i just watched the real chat, and didn't join DBSTalk's own Chat room


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

since i don't have my satellite hooked up right now, it's not a big deal. I'll just click into our chat.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

cbusbee said:


> "Do a search here and the tech forum to find out how it's possible."
> 
> Just tried a search and had no luck. How should I search the issue. I get 61.5 and WCBS out of NY but would also like to get the 148 feed of CBS to reduce chances of black-outs for the CBS NFL games in HD this season.
> 
> Thanks.


Here's just one of several threads about this: Help With Connection

BTW, you can go Ch "up" thru mirrored channels you receive (/\) but you can't go "down" (\/). So you have use the EPG, Browse (>) or put the Ch# into the keypad manually.


----------



## marque1d (Feb 11, 2003)

from HDNet's website



> HDNet and HDNet Movies will also be available soon on DISH. As soon as we know those channel locations, they will also be available.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Darkman, I love your Avatar, it's nice to have our CEO and Hero onboard with us.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - enjoy while it lasts...

I like to change 'em avatars quite often... so who knows how long this one will last


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

In the past, what major Dish announcements have been made initally via Charlie Chat??


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

My predictions for the Charlie Chat:

HDNet/HDNet Movies are arriving later this fall (September)
ESPN-HD deal still has not been finalized
Bravo HD is in negotiations
No info on INHD/INHD 2

No retransmission of new HD channels on 61.5/148. 

This is possibly the worst case scenario, but it also seems to be the most likely.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

not to be too immature, but: 
I WANT MY 921!!


----------



## cbusbee (Apr 20, 2002)

I want to be an optimist and hope to hear Charlie make us all very happy that we chose Dish over Directv because Dish will again soon be the #1 provider in HD programming. 

I expect a package to include ESPH-HD, HDnet and HDnet movies(I'm even hoping that he pulls a rabbit out of his hat and announces an agreement with ABC (MNF) similar to the CBS one). I expect these 3 channels to be offered on a current satelite until a certain date which will give time for current subscribers to get a Superdish installed. I just cannot believe that Charlie will make us wait until later this year to have ESPN-HD. He will lose all new subscribers to Directv, especially considering that Best Buy is running ESPN-HD during football season and will be pushing customers to whichever provider has ESPN-HD. I think HDTV sales will really take off this fall (holiday season) and I don't think Dish wants to lose their leadership position in HD television. 

If I'm wrong, I think that Directv and cable tv will push Dish aside and they may never catch up. I also think more Dish customers will make the switch to Directv if ESPN isn't available very soon. Once football season begins, the churning will begin. Dish has to have better business sense than to drop the ball on this channel. It cannot wait until Superdish. Drop one of the other HD channels that are hardly being used (demo, events, ppv) or use some of the capacity on the core dishes.

Most important of all, I hope Charlie and Dish give us some real information. Dates, prices, channels, etc. This blowing smoke has to stop. Give us results...


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Charlie is either going to make us happy or make us want to switch to DTV. It will be very interesting to see which one it is.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

SParker said:


> Charlie is either going to make us happy or make us want to switch to DTV. It will be very interesting to see which one it is.


Why two extremes and two extremes only? What happened to the third potential option of some good news mixed with some bad news for a rather average hour of prime time television?


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

Unthinkable said:


> Why two extremes and two extremes only? What happened to the third potential option of some good news mixed with some bad news for a rather average hour of prime time television?


Talking from experience.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Unthinkable said:


> Why two extremes and two extremes only? What happened to the third potential option of some good news mixed with some bad news for a rather average hour of prime time television?


For myself, there's only one thing that will keep me around, and that is new HD channels within a week. I need the DP+4:4 for full functionality. That doesn't come out until 2004. That means I'll have to waste money on the DP4:3. I'd rather wait until next year to get the Superdish. But if all new HD channels go to 105, I'll have to wait until next year to get them or waste money on the 4:3 switch and a legacy adapter. Either way I lose unless the new HD channels are added to current birds. That's why there are two extremes for some of us. If no new HD channels this week, I switch to DirecTV. If new HD is added this week to existing birds, I can hold off on the Superdish and stay with Dish.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have emailed the producer of tonight's chat looking for a schedule of topics for tonights show.

I do hope Echostar (and Charlie and Jim if you are reading) to look at whats going on here and do something tonight to calm down the masses most of who are their biggest supporters on the Internet who are threatening to jump ship because of the state of disarray the company is in currently.

Here is what I want to see them talk about tonight:

FIRM HDNet / HDNet Movies Launch Date (and satellite location)
Dish DVR fees (and Charlie coming out and saying it was a dumb idea) 
The new HD Package (What's going to be in it and WHEN will we see it)
The release dates for the 811 / 921 receivers
Release date for the SuperDish

While some people may disagree with me I must say I believe that HDTV is becoming mainstream and I would actually call it a mainstream product today.

This weekend I went to Best Buy, Circuit City and Wal Mart, and I couldn't believe how much HDTV is out there, at Best Buy and Circuit City most sets were now HD, and at Wal Mart they had 7 different HDTV's on the shelf! The cost of HD was just a few buck more then a SDTV but not too much more!

Even my local cable company has HDTV now, its time for Dish to hop on the HDTV bandwagon, most HDTV users are those who tend to be more sticky and will stay with a company providing them good HDTV service. If Dish does not announce something tonight they will lose a bunch of their good (sticky) HDTV customers.

If you have been reading around the Internet at other places such as avsforum, dbsforums, and other home theater forums you will notice the most vocal Dish Network supporters are getting ready to jump ship if some solid is not announced tonight.

So Charlie tonight the ball is in your corner, its your choice do you shoot the 3 pointer, or shoot an air ball?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

By the way do not forget to join us tonight for our LIVE Charlie Chat... Chat which starts at 8:30 at http://chat.dbstalk.com

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I still do not see 19 inch, 25 inch, 31 inch tv's with HDTV in them at the stores around here, just the big screen tv's, as it is not required until 2006 or 2007 for those tv's to have HDTV built into them. I still think its gaining momentum but I have not have anybody at all asking about it here or talking about it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just got a note from the producer of tonight's chat.

While I can't go into details (sorry) she did say the Executive Team has been following things and are listening. She believes (and hopes) we will enjoy tonight's chat.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> I still do not see 19 inch, 25 inch, 31 inch tv's with HDTV in them at the stores around here, just the big screen tv's,


Because it is not worth it. There is very, very little difference between HDTV and NTSC on a small screen. I have seen HDTV on a small screen, I think it was around a 25 inch or so, and could see no reason for spending any extra money on it. The benefits of HDTV really only become apparent with larger screens


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Scott,

Was the thing about the DVR fee being a mistake some sarcastic humour?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

You know the only thing keeping me from jumping ship up til now has been CBS-HD. I can't get it OTA and being a Pats fan I'm hoping to see them in HD this year. Now D* is going to show the CBS game of the week in HD!!!!!! Although I understand you have to subscribe to NFLST to see it. Is this right? I think I watch enough football as is, without shelling out another $210 to see more games. If I were single maybe........... But I'm not, so here I am, waiting on Charlie. 

When's Adelphia ever going to get their act together and offer me another option?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Cyclone's Dumb Ass Dish Network HD Predictions:

*all information gathered from forum like this one and run through Cyclone's grey mush analyzer*

1. Dish will not launch new HD programming until Sept/Oct.
2. All new HD programming will be on SuperDish
3. All HD on the wings (and non-internatonals channels) will be mirrored on 105 SuperDish
4. The SuperDish will be an all in one Service with the Wings becoming obsolete for any new customer.
5. SuperDish upgrades for Existing customers will be available at reduced costs.
6. When the HDTV channels do launch, there will be more to offer than D* has.
7. The 811 will be available when SuperDish launches.
8. I have no clue about the 921 nor dare make a prediction. *shoot anyone who does*
9. You will not need your Wing sat dish once you have a SuperDish. So the DP4:4 isn't really needed.
10. America's Top HD will cost money. Guess about $12 - $16 /mo.

I'll have to recheck this after the chat to see how many I got wrong.


----------



## cbusbee (Apr 20, 2002)

Good predictions, Cyclone. Based on previous chats and the way Dish does business I'm afraid you may be right on the money. I hope Charlie will think of his customers and their needs and satisfy them. Why can't he offer ESPN-HD and the HD-net channels on the core satelites. Save 105 for locals and additional premium HD channels..


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Cyclone's Dumb Ass Dish Network HD Predictions:
> 
> 9. You will not need your Wing sat dish once you have a SuperDish. So the DP4:4 isn't really needed.


You keep on saying this and it's simply NOT true. While not everyone will need the 4:4, many will. One example. Those with one feed to their current receiver that they want to replace with a dual tuner receiver will need the 4:4 and it's capability to use the special diplexor to feed both tuners with a single cable. The 4:3 will NOT have this capability. I really wish you wouldn't trivialize the importance of the DP+4:4 switch for some users.

Thanks for your understanding of this issue.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Cyclone's Dumb Ass Dish Network HD Predictions:
> 
> *all information gathered from forum like this one and run through Cyclone's grey mush analyzer*
> 
> ...


Here are where my predictions agree or disagree with yours.
1. Satellite at 105 should be ready now and their has ben plenty of time for contracts on channels, I think we may see ATHD a little sooner.
2. I agree.
3. I agree that all HD channels currently on 61.5 and 148 will be mirrored on 105, however fringe locals currently on 61.5 and 148 will not be mirrored on 105.
4. True for some but not all, those with minor local stations on 61.5 or 148 and want full ATHD package will need both SuperDish and 2nd dish pointed to 61.5 or 148.
5. I agree and it might even be FREE with a program commitment.
6. I agree.
7. I agree.
8. Shoot me then  , I predict that the 911 will be out by Thanksgiving .
9. I disagree for some, see # 4.
10. I agree ATHD will cost money but I think you are a little high, since the D*HD package is $10.99, my guess it will be $9.99 or $10.99, with possibly a discount when bundled with AT150 or AEP.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I doubt they will discount, at least for a while, the HD package when you group it with AEP but it would be nice if they would. I wonder if they would give you a discount if you purchased a year in advance. Its cheaper if you get Top150 annual and All four movie packages annual than paying for AEP for 12 months in which they will not allow you to pay annual for. Most would want it monthly though.

I also think it would be wise for Dish to offer a free or at least a reduced upgrade promotion at first to get the SuperDish so those subs can get their locals and/or internationals and HD content.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I just got a note from the producer of tonight's chat.
> 
> While I can't go into details (sorry) she did say the Executive Team has been following things and are listening. She believes (and hopes) we will enjoy tonight's chat.


Don;t make me go find the post from the day before the Tech Chat last month saying almost the same thing.


----------



## fv3 (Aug 20, 2002)

Chris Freeland said:


> 1. Satellite at 105 should be ready now and their has ben plenty of time for contracts on channels, I think we may see ATHD a little sooner.


I believe the issue with starting up on 105 is that Dish wants to wait until the SuperDish is available. From their standpoint, it makes no sense to offer (and have to pay for) channels no one can receive, and (in their mind) no one can receive the 105 channels until the SuperDish is available.

Before anyone says "what about using another small round dish for 105", Echostar is not going to open that can of worms. It complicates their support picture and they (rightly, I think) feel the vast majority of customers want a single dish solution (even if the single dish turns out to be a 4 foot wide oval...)


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

fv3 said:



> I believe the issue with starting up on 105 is that Dish wants to wait until the SuperDish is available. From their standpoint, it makes no sense to offer (and have to pay for) channels no one can receive, and (in their mind) no one can receive the 105 channels until the SuperDish is available.
> 
> Before anyone says "what about using another small round dish for 105", Echostar is not going to open that can of worms. It complicates their support picture and they (rightly, I think) feel the vast majority of customers want a single dish solution (even if the single dish turns out to be a 4 foot wide oval...)


How do we know that the SuperDish is not ready for production yet? I do agree that ATHD or new locals will not go up until SuperDish is ready, I just suspect that the SuperDish may be closer to being ready then any of us know about.


----------



## fv3 (Aug 20, 2002)

Chris Freeland said:


> How do we know that the SuperDish is not ready for production yet? I do agree that ATHD or new locals will not go up until SuperDish is ready, I just suspect that the SuperDish may be closer to being ready then any of us know about.


We don't know the SuperDish is not ready to ship now. I am just not confident that is the case. Scott G. seemed to have news in one of the threads last week that SuperDish was a late September delivery.


----------



## Greg Johnson (May 3, 2003)

If my memory serves me correctly, what Scott said is that dealers wont be trained to install the Superdish until late September.


----------



## fv3 (Aug 20, 2002)

Greg Johnson said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, what Scott said is that dealers wont be trained to install the Superdish until late September.


And I took that to mean Dish will not release the SuperDish until after that.

I hope I am wrong and Charlie announces immediate availability of both SuperDish models tonight. Along with startup of the HD channel package and availability of all the new Dish receivers.

But I'm not holding my breath waiting....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Cyclone's Dumb Ass Dish Network HD Predictions:
> 
> *all information gathered from forum like this one and run through Cyclone's grey mush analyzer*
> 
> ...


 The side satellites will be a necessary evil until E* figures a way to get ALL of the local must carry channels off 61.5/148


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

In case you miss the original, here is the rebroadcast schedule.


----------



## fv3 (Aug 20, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> The side satellites will be a necessary evil until E* figures a way to get ALL of the local must carry channels off 61.5/148


I'm not sure why Dish would ever want to give up the side satellites. That's an awful lot of bandwidth to give up. I imagine they will need a lot of it to serve ALL the LIL markets.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

But they would have to do it with two dishes rather than with a one dish solution such as the SuperDish. They could use the money they get from the side slots for more money on the SuperDish solution launching more satellites to 105 and 121 while trying to find more slots in that area to lease if thats possible. I would figure that Dish would keep the wing slots though.


----------



## fv3 (Aug 20, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> But they would have to do it with two dishes rather than with a one dish solution such as the SuperDish. They could use the money they get from the side slots for more money on the SuperDish solution launching more satellites to 105 and 121 while trying to find more slots in that area to lease if thats possible. I would figure that Dish would keep the wing slots though.


 There are a limited number of frequencies available at each orbital slot, and a limited number of orbital slots.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

OK. missed first half, what's up with HD???? 

Watching the gunnery seargent is not filling in the HD blanks.

Tim


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Another total waste of time! Apparently no HD package or ESPN-HD before October. Any know what it would cost to get a Direct HD ste up?


----------



## Jeff_R (Jun 11, 2002)

You should be able to get an E86, Phase III dish for $399 or so as a new sub...


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Jeff_R said:


> You should be able to get an E86, Phase III dish for $399 or so as a new sub...


Thanks. I don't know what I am going to do; but I am totally sick of "next month we will tell you something". I used to think Dish was the best. They are fading fast.

*NOTICE - This thread is now closed, to comment on the now completed Charlie Chat please use one of the other Charlie Chat threads. Thank you!*


----------

